# Summer training



## Jarnhamar (20 Mar 2004)

Just curious what everyone will be doing for the summer and where they will be/what courses and tasking they are on.


----------



## combat_medic (20 Mar 2004)

For me, it‘s looking like PLQ Mod 6 in Wainwright around June-ish


----------



## tree hugger (20 Mar 2004)

CAP for me and my hurting knees...


----------



## Superman (20 Mar 2004)

BMQ and SQ for me in Chilliwack


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Mar 2004)

MOC for me.


----------



## MikeM (20 Mar 2004)

Para with cadets, if not that BMQ/SQ in Meaford in the summer for the QOR.


----------



## corporal-cam (20 Mar 2004)

ITAC with Air Cadets....
I have a question though, is summer training manditory for reserves or is it optional? Because as far as I can plan ahead my first summer of reserves (asuuming they accept me <hopefull>) will be kinda busy, would they hold me back or get overly pi**ed at me if I don‘t go the first time.


----------



## dano (21 Mar 2004)

Mostly likly CL at Borden.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Mar 2004)

PLQ for me. 

Cam I dont really understand your question. You want to know how they react to you not going away for the summer because you want the summer off?

If it‘s a valid reason they won‘t give you too much grief over it but even int hat case you wont be very useful to your unit. If you can‘t go on the range or handle weapons because you didnt pass/take your course what good are you to an infantry company?
When your buddies are doing the fun stuff you‘ll be doing general duties.


----------



## Theoat (21 Mar 2004)

Anyone else doing basic at Shilo June.28-Aug.20? I believe it was serial R0401....


----------



## pegged (22 Mar 2004)

SQ and BIQ


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (22 Mar 2004)

QL5 (Sec 2ic) - More then Likely First Course Out In Good Ole Gagetown 

And Hopefully A QL4 (Driver Wheel)At Our Garrision

Maybe Ill Be Able to Get On Driver Wheel After My 5‘s But Before Arcon


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (22 Mar 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Pikache (22 Mar 2004)

Whatever gets me most work from now to end of August. I need the money since it looks like I may not get a loan for school this fall...

So, if anyone hears any long taskings, pass the intel my way.


----------



## Eowyn (22 Mar 2004)

BCT 2 - Log at CFB Borden


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (22 Mar 2004)

Res Sig OP QL3 for me in Kingston.


----------



## meni0n (22 Mar 2004)

3‘s in Kingston for me too.


----------



## Adrian (22 Mar 2004)

SQ and BIQ...doing my BMQ right now


RoyalHighlandFusilier, I hear the Zellers on Ottawa St. is hiring


----------



## Pikache (22 Mar 2004)

Don‘t make me find out who you are and tell your instructors to give you some big, pulsating c***.


----------



## Andyd513 (23 Mar 2004)

BMQ and SQ in Shilo for me, june 28-aug 20.


----------



## tobert16 (23 Mar 2004)

BIQ in good ol‘ wainright.


----------



## Northern Touch (23 Mar 2004)

BMQ and SQ..dont know where yet


----------



## CrazyCanuck (23 Mar 2004)

BMQ and SQ in Chilo (hopefully)


----------



## CrazyCanuck (23 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Andy_d:
> [qb] BMQ and SQ in Shilo for me, june 28-aug 20. [/qb]


Maybe I‘ll see you there


----------



## Adrian (23 Mar 2004)

Don‘t worry, RHF, you won‘t be finding out who I am...but really, check out Zellers they pay and promote pretty well nowadays.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (23 Mar 2004)

BURNED!!


----------



## Stakhanov (29 Mar 2004)

Looks like BMQ and SQ for me this summer in Wainwright...Calgary Highlanders, B Company.  get sworn in this wednesday   .


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Mar 2004)

lol.. Burned Indeed...


Probabbly Going to be working in Sunny Sunny Meaford this summer... either as an Adm NCO on a BMQ course, or as a Driver for something...

either way.. $$ is $$

and since I like my job its win win..


----------



## Tpr.Orange (30 Mar 2004)

SQ,(borden)
Driver Wheel(borden) 
Taskings(borden or meaford)
Stelwart Guardian


----------



## Yes Man (30 Mar 2004)

BMQ and MOC at least thats what they told me last time.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Mar 2004)

There is a serious lack of courses this year. Im amazed at how little they are offering.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (30 Mar 2004)

its pretty crappy for me because they dont offer EME common anytime during the summer for reservists. therefore i have to wait at least 2 summers before completing MOC


----------



## Armymedic (30 Mar 2004)

With my lovely unit (2 Fd Amb, Petawawa), and just coming off roto 13, I have no idea where I am working when I get back let alone what I will be doing in May let alone June, July and Aug...I could be posted for all I know.


----------



## PteCamp (30 Mar 2004)

I was supposed to be on my 3‘s this summer but now
I‘m going to Shilo to be on GD‘s till Aug, when I do my SQ...yay!


----------



## Doug VT (30 Mar 2004)

Hopefully doing Advanced Mountain Ops (MOI), or a long shot at Patrol Pathfinder(PPF)


----------



## Tyler (30 Mar 2004)

I‘ll either be in Meaford or Petawawa doing admin type work or storeman crap. I need the money for school, and I like my job. A win-win situation also.

Next summer I‘ll probably do my PLQ.


----------



## Korus (30 Mar 2004)

I‘m doing my 4‘s this summer, though I‘m not 100% sure where yet...

If there was a 404s offered during the summer in 41 CBG, that would be great, but no one‘s gotten back to me on that.


----------



## Playtime_805 (31 Mar 2004)

QL 5 -=- MSE OP -=- in Borden at the best place on earth --- CFSAL!!!!


----------



## Playtime_805 (31 Mar 2004)

Cpl. THopson the only thing you will be doing this summer if you are lucky is sweeping the parade square in Meaford with your buddy Ariff.


----------



## kbowes (31 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Theoat:
> [qb] Anyone else doing basic at Shilo June.28-Aug.20? I believe it was serial R0401.... [/qb]


That‘s where I‘ll be going given things work out with my medical. I had to get my Doc to do up a letter regarding a medication I was on (well, I‘m tapering off it now). My MOC is Sig Op (res‘vs).

Hey Theoat, what‘s your Moc?

KB


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Mar 2004)

Good luck on the pathfinder course Doug. I remember seeing one course on the mattawa plains, they looked like **** but they were doing some awesome training.

Does anyone know whats going on with the courses or why theres so little offered? A couple of summers ago i remember them running gunner courses, driver wheeled, comms, recce, even a mortar course.  I was looking at the training matrix and it seems now all they have is a few PLQ serials, 1 filled up recce course, that support weapons course and some mixed and matched bq,sq etc.. courses. (For LFCA anyways)


----------



## SpinDoc (31 Mar 2004)

Ghost778, are you looking at both the ARC matrix and the National matrix?  Because ARC doesn‘t cover stuff done by say, Infantry School and Arty School.

And as far as I know, there ARE several Driver Wheeled serials running under the ARC banner...


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (31 Mar 2004)

I still dont know when Im going on BMQ/SQ. I‘ve been in since Sept. This is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Mar 2004)

Im not too sure what it was spindoc. We had a matrix of the summer courses being offered in lfca and there wasn‘t much at all.


----------



## Pikache (31 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Tyler:
> [qb] I‘ll either be in Meaford or Petawawa doing admin type work or storeman crap. I need the money for school, and I like my job. A win-win situation also.
> 
> Next summer I‘ll probably do my PLQ. [/qb]


I dunno mate. The pickings look slim, according to a list of taskings I saw.


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Playtime_805:
> [qb] Cpl. THopson the only thing you will be doing this summer if you are lucky is sweeping the parade square in Meaford with your buddy Ariff.       [/qb]


No Offense there Playtime, but if you‘re going to try to burn me, at least spell my name right.....


----------



## Playtime_805 (31 Mar 2004)

Sorry about that CPL!!!  I suggest you stop making MSE OP‘s sound stupid.  "Me Start Engine Operator" yeah that is real professional of you.  It shows how deicated you are to your Army, your Unit and your Trade.


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Mar 2004)

Making MES-Ops sounds stupid... i hardly think that one little tagline is going to make every mse-op on these boards and in the CF sound stupid.

rather i feel it shows that i can keep a sense of humour about me.

I give the members of these boards more credit then to judge me by tagline.. rather they may judge me by the posts I make, and the content within them.  and while we‘re on the subject of taglines, the phrase "Why walk when you can ride" could be interpreted as lazy, which can also be deemed unprofessional... 

and lastly.. if you have a problem with me, why not take it up over a Private message rather then wasting Valuable bandwith. 

apologies to the board for turning this thread into a flame war, hopefully someone else can put this thread back on topic.


----------



## Playtime_805 (31 Mar 2004)

"I give the members of these boards more credit then to judge me by tagline.. rather they may judge me by the posts I make, and the content within them." Cpl Thompson

So why don‘t you let them rate you?  Are you scared of what they might think?  That you might get a bad rating.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (31 Mar 2004)

people fighting on the internet is like racing in the special olympics even if you win your still reta@#RD


----------



## pte anthony (31 Mar 2004)

I like that Tpr. Orange its funny but it gets the point across. Children behave and play nice. Its funny when people take such insignificant things to heart and would waste their time and energy fighting over it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Mar 2004)

lol

dummies


----------



## Lajeunesse (31 Mar 2004)

lol


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Apr 2004)

My Apologies to the boards for this one.. Im sorry it had to happen on here. And I‘ll do my best to not let something like this Occur again.


----------

